# Tapering Jig off miter.



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Most of the reviews I've read on tapering jigs are all done from the fence, and people don't like them because they slip and are dangerous. 
I watched a video on making a tapering jig that works on the miter slot so I decided to build it. It takes about 30 minutes to make it, unless you figure on a trip to Lowes for that long screw, like I did.

I didn't get real fancy with this, just used what I had laying around. The jig is 37 inches long and about 8 inches wide. Here it is assembled.










The angled board on the left serves as a stop for the upper part of the work. 









Just cut a few notches in the hold down stock so it can be used on different thickness.










The bottom has an alignment guide to keep tight. You can screw this in as needed where ever your board ends. 









The runner is cut a little loose in the slot so as you cut the work you push the sled toward the blade and when you draw it back you hold it to the left leaving some play between the work and the blade so you don't scar the work.










I tried it and it works like a champ.


----------



## pete724 (Mar 9, 2016)

I built one of these.






It does go against the fence but there is no reason you couldn't make one with a miter guide bar instead.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I've never seen it as an issue, so long as you just pay attention to what your doing (which you're supposed to do no matter what, right?). I suppose if one is worried about this, they can use a feather board against the jig base.

For those interested, I've found Latta's version to be the best I've seen. And it has a lip to keep it against the fence. It can easily do 4 sided tapers. I'm going to build one the next time I do tapers.


----------

